# Glamdring



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 1, 2002)

Now I have looked all 5 times I have seen the movie and Glamdring does not glow when Gandalf pulls it out, but Sting does, now I'm kinda confused, so I looked in the Hobbit and it is supposed to glow when orks or goblins are near.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nazgul_Lord _
> *Now I have looked all 5 times I have seen the movie and Glamdring does not glow when Gandalf pulls it out, but Sting does, now I'm kinda confused, so I looked in the Hobbit and it is supposed to glow when orks or goblins are near. *





I think it is sort of a mistake in the movie. It is definetley meant 2 grow.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 2, 2002)

*wah*

grow, it is not supposed to grow, i know you meant glow. Thanks i thought maybe i was going crazy for a sec.


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

Glamdring does glow


----------



## Daghos (Feb 4, 2002)

*Origin*

It is mentioned in many places that Glamdring was an elvish blade made by the elves under the instruction of Faenor. Glamdring's early history, we know almost nothing. From Elrond's words, we can say that it was forged some time in the second to fifth centuries of the First Age (the centuries when Gondolin existed), and that it was borne by Turgon. After Gondolin was built, Turgon was in battle twice: at the Nirnaeth Arnoediad and at the Fall of Gondolin. 

After Gondolin's Fall, Glamdring passed out of history or rumour for more than 6,000 years. The fact that it survived the War of Wrath, though, tells us that it must have left Beleriand before the end of the First Age, perhaps carried eastward by a band of Orcs. More than that cannot be said, except that somehow, by the late Third Age, it had fallen into the hands of the three trolls The Hobbit.
It was discovered in their troll-hoard by Gandalf, Bilbo and the Dwarves as they travelled eastward on the Quest of Erebor, and claimed by Gandalf. After it was identified by Elrond, Gandalf wore if for eighty years. He had it with him when the White Council drove Sauron from Dol Guldur, and he bore it through the War of the Ring itself. 

Famously, he used it to battle the Balrog at the Bridge of Khazad-dûm, and it fell with him there into the abyss. Glamdring survived that fall: Gandalf had it with him when he returned, and he bore it throughout the last days of the War of the Ring and beyond.

When enemies were near it 'shone with a pale light' (ibid). In the same circumstances, the Elven-knife Sting glittered along its edges, but in Glamdring's case, the entire blade seems to have glowed.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 4, 2002)

*Eeexactly*

Perfect answer. Wow. 
I didn't notice that in the movie. Huh. That PJ...


----------

